# Quicktime Videos verkleinern!



## Christian254 (16. April 2007)

Hallo, gibt es ein Programm mit denen ich Quicktime Videos bearbeiten kann und am besten auch die ualität wechseln kann so das sie weniger Speicherplatz benötigen? Habe die Videos mit meiner Digi Cam gemacht und sin so leider zu groß für Youtube!


----------



## Goddess (16. April 2007)

Zum verkleinern der Datei und zum konvertieren empfehle ich dir "Super!" Um es zu bearbeiten bietet sich der Windows eigene Movie Maker an.


----------



## Christian254 (16. April 2007)

Goddess am 16.04.2007 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum verkleinern der Datei und zum konvertieren empfehle ich dir "Super!" Um es zu bearbeiten bietet sich der Windows eigene Movie Maker an.




Ok vielen dank, werde ich mal testen aber um bearbeiten geht das windows eigene nicht da es keine quickt time videos unterstützt!


----------



## Goddess (16. April 2007)

Christian254 am 16.04.2007 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok vielen dank, werde ich mal testen aber um bearbeiten geht das windows eigene nicht da es keine quickt time videos unterstützt!


Wenn du das Video mit Super! konvertierst kannst du es natürlich editieren. Und nach dem editieren kannst du es wiederum mit Super! komprimieren.


----------

